# Tall Boots



## Paintlover24 (Jul 17, 2009)

I was wondering for those who ride English what do you use to break in a new pair of tall boots.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 17, 2009)

Um...I used to ride my bike in them LOL And just plain riding a lot in them.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 17, 2009)

Ugh.  Last pair of very tall dressage boots I broke in I had to put washcloths in them behind my knees until they broke down enough not to chafe the back of my knees.  I did stuff around the house in them, doing lots of deep-knee bends and squatting....ouch!  I didn't want to use them a lot on the cement barn aisle and gravelly areas around the barn, where they would wear out too quickly.  Them suckers is expensive!


----------



## Paintlover24 (Jul 18, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Ugh.  Last pair of very tall dressage boots I broke in I had to put washcloths in them behind my knees until they broke down enough not to chafe the back of my knees.  I did stuff around the house in them, doing lots of deep-knee bends and squatting....ouch!  I didn't want to use them a lot on the cement barn aisle and gravelly areas around the barn, where they would wear out too quickly.  Them suckers is expensive!


Very true. I am hoping to have these broke in by August 1st because I have horse show. This is also the first pair of all leather tall boot because last pair I was on my mom's budget so I got a pair of synthetic leather tall boots which I still have and they are still good condition but I could not pass up a 30% discount on these tall boots.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 18, 2009)

Good grief, you'd better also shower and sleep in them! 

eta: you know I'm kidding, right?


----------



## Paintlover24 (Jul 19, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Good grief, you'd better also shower and sleep in them!
> 
> eta: you know I'm kidding, right?


Yes, I am just excited that I was able to afford them!! But I just do not want to be miserable at that horse show.


----------

